# Flash Base issues



## dacolonel34 (Jun 30, 2009)

Can someone please explain the flash underbase. If my white base is not completely dry then on the next screen it sticks and pulls the shirt off the pallet (plenty of stick tack) or it pulls some of the ink off the shirt, by getting stuck on the screen. What is the appropriate cure on the flash, do I want the ink to be completely dry?


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

that's called a "gel cure" just dry enough so that no ink comes off when you touch the print


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Also check your off contact and pay attention to how much pressure you apply when pulling/pushing your squeegee..


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

If its sticking to the screen your not flashing enough and you should also let it cool some before printing over it. Some inks are just stickier than others. Columbia blue for some reason ALWAYS sticks. They sell silicone specifically for this that works really well. You spray it on the underside of the screen and it keeps the ink from sticking to it.


----------

